# Dealer add ons? paint protection, tint, upholstery



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok so I have just bought an 09 black Routan (pick up Friday!) and the dealer is trying to sell me on tinting the front windows, paint protection, and some upholstery gaurd. I like the tint, but normally never get paint or upholstery protection. However, I can see their logic in a paint protection (no waxing for tall vehicle, better pretection against elements) and by buying all 3, the deal is about as expensive as just going with the tint and paint protection.
Any experience or advice on these options? What level of tint is good?
Thanks


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Dealer add ons? paint protection, tint, upholstery (PurpleMonkey)*

Strange, that was something that Hamilton VW didn't try and upsell us on when we purchased our Routan. At least, not agressively.
IIRC, the upholstery already has a scotchgard like repelling finish applied at the factory. Then again, perhaps that was on the Dodge.
Anyway, hope to see you around town! Not too many Routan's in the hammer!!


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Dealer add ons? paint protection, tint, upholstery (PurpleMonkey)*

Rust, paint, fabric protection add-on packages are usually big profit items for dealers. Consumer Reports (CR) will advise you to abstain and consider alternatives. New car though, so if you are like me I know you want to protect it. 
My alternative... 
Consider 4 cans of Scotch Guard and generously but carefully, evenly spray the heck out of your carpet, seats (if fabric) and headliner. It is stain free, inexpensive, and effective.
Buy a good wax - NuFinish is inexpensive and a CR best. Or you could buy a show wax-like treatment for under $50 - Liquid Glass or Zaino.
That's between $50.00 or up to $100.00 - an excellent value and likely a lot different what the dealer is quoting. 
Just for giggles - here's a public domain CR write-up on wax http://www.consumerreports.org...x.htm
The following is CR member-only material for your reading pleasure... all reviewed recently April 2009.
*The difference between wax and polish*
At one time, wax and polish described two different products. Polish was a slightly abrasive product, used to buff out small scratches and brighten faded paint. Wax was more of a sealant, used to improve shine and provide a layer of protection. These days, the words wax and polish are used interchangeably by makers of the products. Both describe a product that provides a glossy and protective coating, and may or may not remove oxidation and embedded contaminants. Products labeled cleaner wax may be somewhat abrasive and can actually remove some paint from the surface of the vehicle. Care should be used with these products, especially on newer dark-colored cars. Check your vehicle owner's manual for advice on cleaning your car. 
*Types of Wax/Finish - Match the car wax to your car-care needs *
Car waxes come in three forms: liquid, paste, and spray. Overall, we found that paste waxes are easier to use than liquid waxes; liquid waxes cleaned the best, and spray waxes were easiest to use and left the fewest stains on plastic parts, but they didn't last as long as other waxes. 
*Liquid Waxes*
Good for cleaning, gloss, and durability. But they can be more difficult to apply evenly and buff out. Most dry to a haze within about a minute, but this varies with wind, sunlight, and thickness of application. 

*Paste Waxes*
Good for ease of application. But overall performance is not as good as with liquids, and it can be difficult to remove wax from the container as you near the bottom. Paste waxes usually dry to a haze within 30 seconds. 
*Spray Waxes*
Good for new cars with excellent finishes. Also for convenience, plastic compatibility, ease of use, and spot waxing. They're quick to apply and many can be wiped off without drying. But they are not good for cleaning and are the worst for durability.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Dealer add ons? paint protection, tint, upholstery (Whataguy)*

Thank you -- that was quite helpful. Makes me reconsider renewing my CR membership.


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Dealer add ons? paint protection, tint, upholstery (PurpleMonkey)*

1. Our VW dealer sells Pearlguard as a paint sealant.
I have never read of any that last more than 6-9 months and have been detailing almost 2 decades. 
Wax or sealant every few months and it does not have to be a big cost for a big effect. Not real big on names as they list plenty if you search detailing on here. I would recommed an orbital buffer by WEN it uses a 4" pad and it is great for any user. It makes waxing a breeze and is small enough to get around most trim. The pads can also be found on line at numerous locals. 
Tint - the legal limit for your state the dealer should know and that would be as dark as I go. Most states ticket if you are too dark and it is not a cheap ticket. This is of course my 2 cents as I have heard friends talk of haveing to peel the tint and getting a $200 ticket. 
Any other questions post.


----------

